
Boop, a Scriptable Scratchpad for Developers - rapnie
https://github.com/IvanMathy/Boop
======
rapnie
And a GTK version is here: [https://github.com/mrbenshef/Boop-
GTK](https://github.com/mrbenshef/Boop-GTK)

